
Viable Threat to Google Adwords Emerges - andre
http://gigaom.com/2007/06/04/yahoo-plots-adwords-death-by-a-1000-cuts/
======
davidw
About damn time. It's not like adwords has some of the attributes that certain
markets exhibit, making competition very difficult:

\- Vendor lock-in - it's easy to swap out one set of ads for another.

\- Positive network externalities - there aren't (big) network effects
involved in ads.

Sure, there are some scaling issues, and some issues with regards to
determining what the page is 'about', but those don't seem like insurmountable
problems for reasonably large companies to deal with.

------
andre
All the companies rage about developers and third party development, but it
looks like Yahoo might actually step up and open up their system when Google
is keep a closed shop.

------
sayhar
It's nice to see the Yahoo web 2.0 crowdsourcing strategy extends beyond just
buying shiny websites.

